

Ask HN: Review my site - Wunbar (one bar to search across the web) - timae
http://www.wunbar.com

======
makecheck
It's a neat idea; but I have to say, I wouldn't use it because I can already
set up these kinds of short-cuts in my web browser (OmniWeb) with more
flexibility.

To give an example of what OmniWeb can do:

\- Define any shortcut pattern with any name.

\- Map that to a URL, where the string can be substituted in at any point.
This also means you can set key-value pairs for queries, etc.

\- Specify GET or POST.

So a useful addition to your site might be user profiles that allow people to
define anything they could ever want.

~~~
timae
Yup, this can be done with some setup. This is the easy/no set-up option. Use
it directly on the site, or use it in the firefox search bar. And, the best
part for me is that no prefix defaults to Google, so I only go out of my
normal search routine when I want to.

Good idea on allowing people to extend the functionality.

